# Pastrami Cook w/Pictures



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2006)

Began curing an 8.9# brisket flat last Tuesday using the cure from the TVWB site. Rinsed and soaked the flat this morning and cut a notch indicating the grain of the meat. Notice the redness of the meat indicating the cure went through the whole flat.

I placed the finishing rub on the flat, lit the WSM, using 3 1/2 chunks of Pecan wood. Maintaining 225º-235º temp and going to 165º internally. The finish rub consisted of and is a blend of the TVWB and Randy Q's finishing rub:

3  T freshly ground black pepper
1  T ground coriander
1  T granulated garlic 
1  T onion powder 
2  t Canadian/Montreal Steak seasoning
1  t thyme, dried
1  t paprika 

Here are some pictures, I will post the finish pictures to the same album later today.


http://community.webshots.com/album/546832507jXNhds


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2006)

Bruce that looks incredible already!!!  Can't wait for the finished pics!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks great Bruce! I like the idea of cutting the notch for the run of the grain.


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

Man Bruce, you've gone crazy with all the cooking you've been doing lately. =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2006)

I've noticed that also.....that Bruce has gone crazy.


Thanks for the set up, Finney.


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've noticed that also.....that Bruce has gone crazy.
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the set up, Finney*.


It's just like I tell Minion when he calls me for BBQ advice.... "I'm just here to help". 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What would we do without you? 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've noticed that also.....that Bruce has gone crazy.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the set up, Finney.



I'm hoping someday to get a try out for the BBQ-4-U cooking team. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 28, 2006)

Nonesense, Bruce yer not crazy, That is one good lookin Pastami. A crazy man couldn't do that! A maniac maybe!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2006)

:grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2006)

The Virtual Weber Bullet, it's a web site dedicated to the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker.

www.virtualweberbullet.com


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 28, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> The Virtual Weber Bullet, it's a web site dedicated to the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker.
> 
> www.virtualweberbullet.com



They have the coolest little smiley on that site.... I think it's ... 





The guy that made that is a frickin genius.


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":21qwsxmv]I've noticed that also.....that Bruce has gone crazy.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the set up, Finney.



*I'm hoping someday to get a try out for the BBQ-4-U cooking team.* Practice makes perfect.  [/quote:21qwsxmv]
Come down and join us at SOTB.  If we let Larry cook with us, we'll let anybody. #-o


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2006)

You guys promise there will be no Bunghie chords around? :faint:  uch:  uch:  uch:  uch:  uch:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2006)

Final sliced pics of the pastrami are up. Click link above. It tastes great with a  good peppery bite to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Mmmmmm...Let's Eat !!  =P~


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh man...that looks great Bruce!  I'll have one on rye!!


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm going to Bruces house. =D> 
Man that look great.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Oh man...that looks great Bruce!  I'll have one on rye!!



Only white bread for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":30j2bvuq]Oh man...that looks great Bruce!  I'll have one on rye!!



Only white bread for you.[/quote:30j2bvuq]
LOL!  I couldn't bring myself to say that for fear of being deleted!!  :lmao:


----------

